# A Beginners Guide To Putting



## Sam Snead

Putting as we know is a very important part of the game. Many who have just begun golfing often neglect to practice putting. They tend to focus more on the swing in the hope that it lowers scores. It is all well and good if you have a good swing and are hitting greens but if you can’t putt you are more often than not going to be punished. If this is the case then it is crucial you spend the time to practice. This practice time will give you a new found confidence when it comes to putting. Here are 5 golf putting tips to put to use next round.

1 – Ok, so you are on the green or in a position where you can putt. This is the time to start thinking about the putt. Evaluate the green and think about how your ball rolled when it landed. Watching how the ball reacted when it finished on the green will give you insight into how the ball will roll. It will give you a line. Is the green sloped? Is the green on a hillside? These factors will affect the way the ball rolls.

2 – Always take the time to read the putt. Too many people new to the game rush into this and then wonder why they were not successful. Study the putt thoroughly from the front, back and side. Pay careful attention from the back of the hole you can spot any cheeky breaks or snap breaks that you will need to play for. Remember the path of the ball is determined by gravity, this means you have to putt were the ball is going to break. However the harder you hit the ball the less effect a slope will have.

3 – Grip the putter with the correct pressure. Take your glove off to get a better feel. Your right hand should be parallel to the target line, of course if you are left handed the left hand will be parallel to the target line. The right hand or left hand (for left handed players) should have more grip pressure as this is the guide for your putter.

4 – You should address the ball so that your eyes are directly above the ball. Get comfortable and balanced. The golf ball should be positioned towards the front heel. This encourages a putt with top spin which will roll better. If the ball is not positioned towards the front heel then you may mis-hit the putt.

5 – You should form a triangle with your arms and shoulders. Visualise the putting stroke as a pendulum motion. A pendulum like stroke promotes a good ball strike. What you want to do with the stroke is accelerate through the ball whilst maintaining a still head throughout. A common problem with putting is head movement. 

The putting stroke is the easiest stroke in golf but one of the toughest shots to make in your mind. You have to believe you can make the putt, be positive and you will reap the results. If you have negative thoughts then it is most likely you will not make the putt. A positive frame of mind will ensure better putting believe me. Follow the above golf putting tips these are sure to improve your game.


----------



## dawnRwright

This is a good reminders to everyone... I myself even neglect to practice putting. When reading this post i smile to myself. Thanks for the post.


----------

